# So what did you get for Christmas?



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

My Warmest Wishes for a Very Happy Christmas to all Forum readers.

So what did you get that was coffee related this year?

My wife gave me (amongst many other things) a carefully researched recipe for a spiced coffee grog (spiced butter, cream and rum figure highly in it). But it came with a collection of all the ingredients needed, and a couple of exceedingly nice latte glasses to serve it in.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

18g vst, should be cooking dinner but getting sidetracked trying to dial it in.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

A Behmor roaster, Hario V60, homemade syrups; gingerbread, raspberry and vanilla, and a new set of digi scales







winner!


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

Merry Christmas all.

As it happens Father Christmas brought me a Gaggia Classic. However, my wife has insisted that I round that off with a tamper, frothing jug, thermometer and some cleaning stuff. But wait for it - that's not all......... she's given consent for the purchase of a grinder in the January sales. I wonder if I could push a wand upgrade as well?????????

Al


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We picked up my wife's Christmas present from Reg Barber's factory back in October










She can start to use it now.

It's a hot pink, 58mm copper base tamper with her initials laser engraved.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Eureka Mignon. It's very, very nice. Getting better shots than ever before, and it's a good deal quieter than I expected. And takes up minimal kitchen space. Pure win on all fronts.

I've burned through 100g of Red Brick getting it *mostly* dialed in, during the course of which I sampled too much. I am quite seriously worried about how badly I will sleep tonight.

It's become clear to me that I will need a new tamper also, one that's a better fit to the VST baskets than my current one. I think I can find a small unused corner of the holiday budget for that, if I can identify one that's not too extravagant.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

All sounds great!! Hope you're all having a fantastic Christmas.

My bro n sis in law gave me a pack of chocolate powder sprinkle templates, bless 'em









Mother n father in law got in touch with Alastair from Home Ground Coffee Roasters so I unwrapped a lovely three-pack of some Daterra Bourbon, Santa Marta Pacamara (yum) and a Mexican Terruno Nayarita Reserva.

The icing on the cake is the Gene Cafe that everyone chipped in to give me. Can't wait, and really looking forward to hearing of other new home roasters' experiences.

Wine-o-clock now. Laters


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I got David Schomer's excellent book and a naked portafilter which is possibly the greatest thing ever!

Noticed a big improvement in flavour that must have come from my old portafilter causing some taint.

If you find a tamper designed specifically for VST baskets please let me know.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

My girlfriend bought me two bags of Monmouth single origin beans, and also a Porlex burr grinder. It's bloody great! Fantastic quality, great consistent grinds.

If you've had too much coffee, just remember to drink plenty of booze to get yourself to sleep!


----------



## coffeeone (Dec 11, 2011)

finally got to play with my new DeLonghi Magnifica Pronto Bean to Cup Coffee Machine. I know it is not as good as seperates but the ease and speed of it is quality. Got to drink way too much coffee so have taken rodabods advice, who woulda thunk it?

Hic!


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

fatboyslim said:


> If you find a tamper designed specifically for VST baskets please let me know.


 I have in fact found two. There's VST's own, which is a bit pricey ($169 in the US), though fancy; and one by Cafelat sold by a US dealer for $69. I haven't found the latter one on Cafelat's own site nor on that of its two UK dealers, but even if it has to be shipped from the US that's a much easier price to swallow.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Done well off Santa this year! Not just coffee bits tho... Didn't ask for much coffee related stuff as I need to get my head sorted around what I already got! Lol. I did get an Aeropress and additional filters though.

To accompany the coffee though I got a Bodum 1L Assam tea pot a 450ml Hario tea pot from Hasbean, a couple of bags of fresh tea leaves (China Breakfast and Assam) and a bag of Hasbean Cascara. Oh and 2 x Bodum Assam Tea/Coffee glasses!









Had no time though yet to play with it all


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I got a Grindenstein knock box and the green light to buy a Mahlkönig Vario. Very pleased!


----------



## Gbnut (Dec 26, 2011)

Bought myself a Gaggia Classic for Xmas, collect on Friday. Can't wait now!!


----------



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is a pic of my pressie! Woop woop!

http://www.blipfoto.com/entry/1618125


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

drk said:


> Here is a pic of my pressie! Woop woop!
> 
> http://www.blipfoto.com/entry/1618125


Got one too. It's awesome. I'd be interested to see how it compares to your Ascasso.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

another wee present I got tonight:

http://lightbox.com/FHV5vk9


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice buy Michael. Everyone should have one.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Definitely! I already have a 12oz one and love it!

Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We have about 4 KeepCups between 2 of us in our household. 2x 4oz and 2 x 8oz KeepCups.

The baristas at our local coffee shop know what drinks to make when presented with them.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Glenn said:


> We picked up my wife's Christmas present from Reg Barber's factory back in October
> 
> ...
> 
> It's a hot pink, 58mm copper base tamper with her initials laser engraved.


Glenn, can I ask what base shape and handle shape she chose? I'm looking at RBs myself - sort of thinking C-ripple and short non-ball, but really would appreciate the voice of experience.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

Love Santa this year: Iberital MC2.

Bye bye Illy preground, hello freshly ground beans.....'mostly' dialled in, huge difference.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Further to the sub-discussion of tampers and VST baskets:

- Reg Barber replied to my tweet and said for the VST he suggests 58.4mm and flat. And stainless steel.

- His prices are quite reasonable - well, far more reasonable than VST's own tamper, anyway - but shipping to the UK starts at £30, which is a bit of a jolt. So I'm pondering that somewhat.

- *This just in:* I've noticed belatedly that *CoffeeHit stock Reg Barber in 58.4 flat*! (Choose from the drop-down menu after choosing a tamper.) So that's pretty exciting -- buy in the UK and have it in days. The price is about £15 below what I'd pay to have one shipped from Canada, though there's not the same range of selection and customisation options. So, I'm thinking it over. (But I will probably do it, not just for the immediate gratification and cost savings but to say thank you to a UK retailer for stocking just what I need.)

- Meanwhile it appears to me that VST's tamper is a customised and relabeled Pullman Barista tamper. Pullman's prices are high, but not quite as high as VST's. So there's another potential source, though I imagine only the VST-labeled tamper does the trick where the base is exactly even with the rim when you have the exact right dose in the basket.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

This Christmas my wife got me a Hario TCA-5 Vac Pot (plus accessories) that I've been wanting for several years now! Some solid results so far, but much more playing is needed - lots of fun


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

RolandG said:


> This Christmas my wife got me a Hario TCA-5 Vac Pot (plus accessories) that I've been wanting for several years now! Some solid results so far, but much more playing is needed - lots of fun


Mighty fine, Roland. Guessing you've seen the intelligentsia video but here it is just for kicks.

http://vimeo.com/m/8977253


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Slightly late present for Sadie, one Lakeland Terrier pup from the Saredon kennels who breed some very fine terriers . He is 4 months old and "was just meant to be"


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

DonRJ said:


> Slightly late present for Sadie, one Lakeland Terrier pup from the Saredon kennels who breed some very fine terriers . He is 4 months old and "was just meant to be"


Oy donrj! Get that off here! Don't let my Mrs see it as I'll know where we'll be going in the morning! Haha. Fine looking terrier tho!


----------

